# Tredex DVD player won't load



## kiss_alive (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a tredex DVD player model TX-1133. it won't load the DVDs. when i turn it on it says loading then opens the draw then closes it again. When I put in a DVD it does the same thing. I have to engage the disk drive by pushing it up by hand and giving the disk a spin by hand. Then it will read the disk and play normally until i eject the disk then i have to do it all again. I think its a motor issue.before it loaded it played then the image froze but the sound kept working then when i hit stop and play the image was scrambled. when i reloaded the disk it played fine all the way through. now it won't load without help. i think its either a motor or sensor or both.


----------

